# CJC 1295 DAC, Why is this bad to take?



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've done a little reading and keep reading that cj dac is better wo dac as it mimics the males pulse and the cj dac makes us bleed which is like females gh so not what we want.

Why isn't this what we want as i can't seem to find a concrete reason. Why is the pulse better then a long bleed and what happens if you do use cj dac? Shutdown of natural gh?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Seems to be mixed opinions on this, I know some people who run 2mg per week and love it. Then other people go on about GH bleed etc.

Tbh as very little literature about, I have previously ran and still running with out DAC but tempted to try the DAC as unless you try and see the results yourself its hard to know.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

True.

What do you know about taking it with huperzine a and green tea extract As explained by Russian star on another forum ( Google russian star cjc dac and it's the top one )


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive just started CJC with DAC on monday...doing 3mg a week, ghrp2 on waking and pwo...ipam pre bed.

Early to tell so far...but sleep is good!

Got LOADS of it so ill be giving it a go.

Decided to do it after reading Russian Stars stuff.

Also using Huperzine A and Green Tea x 3 a day


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> Ive just started CJC with DAC on monday...doing 3mg a week, ghrp2 on waking and pwo...ipam pre bed.
> 
> Early to tell so far...but sleep is good!
> 
> ...


Keep us informed brah:thumbup1:


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Vers interesting. Will wait for more informations


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Subbed this thread. Will be looking to run with dac myself as of end of month.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course CJC1295 with DAC works why would it not? The issue is that it creates a constant bleed of GH (just as females release GH) the problem is that it effects the pituarity gland and can damage it over time.....

I do fail to understand why any male would want to copy how a female releases GH?

There are loads of reasons not to use it on Dats site and the dangers of a consistant GH release (bleed) but to be fair I am tired of saying all of this to only get the reply "yea but it works" yes it does but then so does 500mg of Oxy per day but you wouldn't do that would you


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Reference cjc 1295 (remember true cjc 1295 is with dac always) cjc 1295 w/o dac is wrong it should be called mod grf. But for some reason i forget it got the name cjc 1295 wo dac.

Regardless. Ive read some interesting stuff on cjc 1295 and i do believe that this would be a very bad substance to stay on for a long period of time. My current plan is I mainly use hgh with a week off hgh and on mod grf/ipa to keep my own natural hgh production stimulated.

Im going to try one week a month on this cjc1295 for the purposes of weightloss. For the purposes of muscle growth i doubt this would have any effect compared to that of the mod grf + ghrp combis.

Ill report back with my findings. But i would strongly recommend people avoid using this subtance long term.


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been looking at running CJC-1295 w/o DAC + GHRP2 - is this the optimum? (Not to try and hijack the thread)


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Russianstar i believe disproved the bleed theory even though dat says otherwise...but each to their own.

Im giving it a good run first before making any conclusions


----------



## treefraggle (Apr 16, 2013)

I was about to post a new thread but may aswell tag onto this one.

Hi

New to the forum so hope I'm posting in the right place.

I'm after a bit of advice. I'm about to start taking cjc 1295 (mod grf1-29 with DAC) purely for health benefits rather than muscle and just wanted to check that I've got it right. I weighs 67 kg and was planning on taking 1 mg every 5-6 days. Does this sound right? Also never done pins before so am I right in thinking a 2mg vial once mixed will keep in the fridge for its 2nd use after 5 days (peptidesuk says up to 8 weeks) As was planning on getting 2 mg and putting in the fridge. Gonna try 1 month initially and then see how it goes. Done think longer due to as you say the prolonged GH bleed risk???

Any help or advice really grateful.

Tree fraggle


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

Junglejpn said:


> (...)But i would strongly recommend people avoid using this subtance long term.


What in your opinion is long term? And what did you read about it that say one should avoid using it long term?


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

I found a very interesting artical that ill try to find for you when im at a computer. I think of things like this and compare them to other drugs. You can't keep pulling from something and expect those resources to not become depleted nor for damage to be caused to their release mech/sensitivity should you continue to 'drain' it of its resource at a constant rate. I'd say taking it for 4 weeks in a row would be a little too much. No proof on this but something i wouldnt want to risk myself. Normal 'low hgh' if you like is better than f**king up your natural hgh production completely.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

schonvergeben said:


> What in your opinion is long term? And what did you read about it that say one should avoid using it long term?


you are essentially not giving the body a break from the out put of GH by using DAC, you can see from this chart that at 3mg per week (Green) the output is very small but it is constant something that is very different to how men release GH...

also on the chart is saturation dose of GHRP/Mod GRF (Blue) along with 7.5iu of Pharma GH (Red) it clearly shows the peak and timing of the GH Pulse.....


----------



## schonvergeben (Apr 2, 2013)

I won't use CJC 1295 with DAC anyway.

But is a long term usage of Mod Grf 1-29 with Ghrp 2 or 6 also risky?

@ Pscarb: I know this chart, that why I decided to use Mod Grf 1-29 with Ghrp 6 and 2


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you are essentially not giving the body a break from the out put of GH by using DAC, you can see from this chart that at 3mg per week (Green) the output is very small but it is constant something that is very different to how men release GH...
> 
> also on the chart is saturation dose of GHRP/Mod GRF (Blue) along with 7.5iu of Pharma GH (Red) it clearly shows the peak and timing of the GH Pulse.....
> 
> View attachment 118012


Hello Pscarb. If one jab GHRP/Mod GRF releases 1,13IU, why is the blue graph than twice as high (even for a short time) as 7,5IU of exogenous GH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JasonSteward said:


> Hello Pscarb. If one jab GHRP/Mod GRF releases 1,13IU, why is the blue graph than twice as high (even for a short time) as 7,5IU of exogenous GH?


As answered in you other thread this graph is not measuring iu


----------



## kostasosfp (Aug 29, 2013)

i haven't use peptides or hgh yet..

one question... could i put cjc1295 without dac and ghrp-6 in the same syringe?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

kostasosfp said:


> i haven't use peptides or hgh yet..
> 
> one question... could i put cjc1295 without dac and ghrp-6 in the same syringe?


Yes pal..


----------



## kostasosfp (Aug 29, 2013)

ok thanks man...


----------

